
How Much Electricity Consumed by Bitcoin, Bitcoin Cash,Ethereum, Litecoin,Monero - wglb
https://www.ofnumbers.com/2018/08/26/how-much-electricity-is-consumed-by-bitcoin-bitcoin-cash-ethereum-litecoin-and-monero/
======
informatimago
How much consumed by banks, ATM, cash registers?

~~~
Fnoord
They do far more transactions, in contrast to Bitcoin which is used for
speculation.

